# Shell rot or wear and tear



## laney (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know what shell rot looks like, can anyone tell me if my new girl has it? I'm hoping its just old marks or dryness but don't know. If it helps her shell feels quite dry and although she is overall smooth the marks and light coloured bits feel rough.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like wear and tear. I'm not seeing shell rot.


----------



## laney (Mar 14, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Looks like wear and tear. I'm not seeing shell rot.



That's good then, I wasn't sure because it feels flakey and like it wants to chip off. I also wasn't sure about the random yellowish brown bits appearing under the surface, I was worried that's how the flakey bits had started off.


----------



## laney (Mar 15, 2013)

The part in red is my main concern, it feels like it could easily get caught and chip off, and I've circled in blue a couple of the discoloured areas that are under the surface, what are they?


----------



## mctlong (Mar 15, 2013)

Are the spots soft, slimy, or stinky?


----------



## laney (Mar 15, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Are the spots soft, slimy, or stinky?



Nope just very dry and flakey, I'm soaking her every 2days just now, do you think that's ok? I don't think she has been soaked much in the past and thought her shell just needed some moisture but anything more serious is meant to be kept fairly dry yes?
I wasn't sure, I've heard about fungal infections, shell rot etc and I just want to be on the safe side with her. My other twos shells look great so I don't know what the shell infections look like. I also wasn't sure as the new brownish patches look as if they are under the surface?!


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 15, 2013)

That is how Russian Tortoises shed their scutes for lack of a better term. Old flakes off, new keratin is exposed underneath........


----------



## laney (Mar 15, 2013)

EricIvins said:


> That is how Russian Tortoises shed their scutes for lack of a better term. Old flakes off, new keratin is exposed underneath........



Is that supposed to happen??? My other two don't do that, but they are smaller.


----------

